# AquaBoost II



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Hi all.

My name is Alan. I'll start off with the fact that I'm young (25) been in the well drilling/water treatment/water distribution since I was young (family business). I eventually ended up at a mechanical contracting company. I'm a lisenced water treatment/distribution contractor, and also a lisenced plumbing journeyperson. Certified to maintain public water systems. NATE certified in air conditioning. Love what I do and take pride in it. My specialty is water though.


I've recently installed my first AquaBoost II system. I want to start by saying I've installed many systems similiar to this (some even by Goulds) that I liked and never had issues with. This AquaBoost II is one from the get-go I was not impressed by.

The whole package itself seems cheesey, I felt like I was buying the homeowners DIY version of a VFD booster system. The first pump I installed ended up breaking the shaft in the pump after two weeks. I replaced with a new pump and since them I've had intermittent problems. The pump seems to trip out on "loss of prime" or "water logged tank". And the problem is I can't pin point either fault to a certain action. (yes I've gone over the system and even had a rep out there and everything is "ok") I made sure to have the rep check everything I've done to ensure that there is no installation replated problems. My question is has anyone else installed these systems and if so ever had any issues? Any input would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

With those things you can't put the pressure sensor/switch where the directions and included fittings lead you to believe it should be placed on the tank tee. It needs to be at least 5' from the pump otherwise it will screw with the control module and roast pumps one after the other. After 2 pumps and endless screwing around with one of these we actually got one of the engineers who designed the system on site. He told me that the instruction manual was wrong and despite him complaining to everyone and their brother at goulds they would not correct the manual. After moving the pressure sensor 5' away down stream we haven't had any more problem with that particular unit.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Had similar issue on a jet pump. short cycling till I moved the pressure switch a bit down stream. Hasn't been an issue since.

My thinking is by moving the switch futher away from the shock of start up it gets a smoother pressure.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the information, I will have to try and move the pressure sensor and see how that effects the system. It just seemed like the pump did run rough and that makes sense to me now. It was not a smooth operation I even adjusted the speed so it started up and stopped slower and it helped it before more smooth. Maybe I can adjust it back up if I move it to get the full performance of the pump. The help is much appriciated!


Alan


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well whatchya know! So I was looking at the Aquaboost 2 unit for a fire station up here and this thread popped up. Ok, so AWWGH! did you wind up moving the pressure sensor on your troubled unit? Did if fix the problem? As I said, I have a facility with 35 psi incoming from the safe district and I need a solution but wanted to research the Aquaboost unit first. I know it's an old thread but it's relevant


----------

